# Are you taking a winter vacation / break?



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Already went to Costa Rica Jan 1-10. It was fabulous and we missed a really cold week here!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

New house = can't afford to. 
New puppy= don't want to foist her off on my parents until she's trained. 

And Will doesn't have anymore vacation days until May. 

I don't even need to go someplace hot! I just would like the break from work! :--sad:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, we are going to the Mayan Riviera from March 7 to March 14....it will be our 3rd time there.....3 different resorts.

I'm really stressed about leaving my babies though!!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, no vacation here. 
I'm weird -- I don't really like vacations. Too much of a homebody. LOL. Plus, it would probably involve the whole getting on an airplane thing. Not gonna happen. Leaving my boys? Not gonna happen. Not to mention the hotel situation - sleeping on used sheets, etc. No thank you! 
What can I say? I told you I'm weird...


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Are winter vacations something people do?! I never even thought of it. I'm sure I'll be able to use a break around March or April though. Other than MLK day coming up, I don't have another day off till Memorial day. 

And Steph, congrats on 7 years!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> And Steph, congrats on 7 years!



lol, now she just needs a ring! I totally forgot to ask Jay on New Years about it! He was in a chatty mood, talking about the future and stuff. It would've been the perfect time! Sorry dude, I dropped the ball on that one. :doh:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Yes, we are going to the Mayan Riviera from March 7 to March 14....it will be our 3rd time there.....3 different resorts.
> 
> I'm really stressed about leaving my babies though!!!!


Which resorts have you been to? We went to Cancun in 2005 or 2006 and stayed at the LeBlanc Spa & Resort (amazing, but we had originally booked the Riu Caribe which they overbooked so they sent us there instead), and this year we are going to the Grand Sirenis Mayan Riviera.


Thanks Marjory! It feels like it's been forever already and we aren't even married (or engaged) yet!

Sarah, you know you can always pawn Lucy off on us if you guys need to go away. We would be more than happy to do so, but I can't guarantee that I would give her back...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Luci said:


> lol, now she just needs a ring! I totally forgot to ask Jay on New Years about it! He was in a chatty mood, talking about the future and stuff. It would've been the perfect time! Sorry dude, I dropped the ball on that one. :doh:


LOL! Well we'll see you on Sunday and you can work on him then


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Are you getting away from the cold weather this winter? Where are you going?
> 
> 
> We just booked our trip to Cancun/Mayan Riviera, Mexico last night. We leave in 2 weeks - I can't wait! We will be celebrating our 7 year anniversary.
> ...


 
EsSJay - where do you go in the Mayan Riviera? We have been going every May the last 5 years (to Barcelo...just south of Cancun). We just found out we may be going to Cancun (Moon Palace) for my husbands work in April. I am ready to get away from Washington's steady downpour!


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

Never mind...I just read the entire thread. Sorry! We are celebrating our 15 year anniversary in May so we are going one way or another. Would like to try a new resort but have always been happy with Barcelo (we've stayed at Aventura Spa Palace also and it had it's pros/cons...definitely prefer Barcelo over Aventura resort though).


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

cola3812 said:


> EsSJay - where do you go in the Mayan Riviera? We have been going every May the last 5 years (to Barcelo...just south of Cancun). We just found out we may be going to Cancun (Moon Palace) for my husbands work in April. I am ready to get away from Washington's steady downpour!


We were considering the Barcelo Maya Beach for this year but the lazy river at the Sirenis is what sold us on booking there  I am so jealous about Moon Palace and Aventura... they are BEAUTIFUL and are on my list of places to go if I ever get rich!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Which resorts have you been to? We went to Cancun in 2005 or 2006 and stayed at the LeBlanc Spa & Resort (amazing, but we had originally booked the Riu Caribe which they overbooked so they sent us there instead), and this year we are going to the Grand Sirenis Mayan Riviera. I can't wait to go back to Xel-Ha and snorkel!


The first year we went to the Grand Palladium; last year to the Barcelo (stayed at the Barcelo Mayan Place (brand new)...we took my mom and dad there for their 50th anniversary...gorgeous place and beautiful beach. This year we're going to the Valentin Imperial Maya (Adults only). We did snorked at Xel Ha (it was great). Last year we went to Xcaret for the day and snorkelled there.....it was awesome!! Also attended their nightly entertainment which was amazing....Also went to Tulum and did some zip lining....scary but fun!!!! 

Sorry....got carried away!!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I wish.. I need a vacation!! Not that there's really cold weather to have to escape from here.. I just want some time off work LOL 

Probably planning a short little getaway when Jeff gets home from deployment in March/April, so it's something to look forward to


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

Laurie said:


> The first year we went to the Grand Palladium; last year to the Barcelo (stayed at the Barcelo Mayan Place (brand new)...we took my mom and dad there for their 50th anniversary...gorgeous place and beautiful beach. This year we're going to the Valentin Imperial Maya (Adults only). We did snorked at Xel Ha (it was great). Last year we went to Xcaret for the day and snorkelled there.....it was awesome!! Also attended their nightly entertainment which was amazing....Also went to Tulum and did some zip lining....scary but fun!!!!
> 
> Sorry....got carried away!!!!!


Laurie...we were at Barcelo last year also (we stayed at the Palace too). I talked my brother and his family and my parents into going also. We had a wonderful family vacation. Although...it was quite stressful as it was at the height of the swine flu that originated in Mexico. We almost cancelled and I am so glad we didn't. We practically had the resort to ourselves. What did you think of the Grand Palladium in comparison to Barcelo?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We don't usually do winter vacations. We like to save all of our vacation time for the spring and summer. We much prefer traveling in the warm weather and when the days are longer. We already have a bunch of trips planned for this summer, starting with Connecticut the first week of June for a family get together that my side of the family is having. :bowl:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

cola3812 said:


> EsSJay - where do you go in the Mayan Riviera? We have been going every May the last 5 years (to Barcelo...just south of Cancun). We just found out we may be going to Cancun (Moon Palace) for my husbands work in April. I am ready to get away from Washington's steady downpour!


 
Last year, we stopped at Moon Palace during a pick up....that place is amazing!!!!! The grounds are gorgeous......Would definitely add that to my list of resorts to go to.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't actually read your post when I voted, so I voted yes. But I already took my winter vacation. Our offices are closed the week of Christmas and I usually take the week after off, too. So I took the dogs up to the lake for a week. I only wish it were longer!


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Last year, we stopped at Moon Palace during a pick up....that place is amazing!!!!! The grounds are gorgeous......Would definitely add that to my list of resorts to go to.


Good to know. We've been so happy with Barcelo that I haven't wanted to try any other resorts (I LOVE Barcelo's beach and the fact that the resort is large enough that the towel game is not played. At Aventura it was horrible). This will be a company trip (if we go) so we may extend the vacation by a week. If not, we will be going back to Barcelo in May for sure. 

Have a great trip! I love this part of Mexico!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

cola3812 said:


> Laurie...we were at Barcelo last year also (we stayed at the Palace too). I talked my brother and his family and my parents into going also. We had a wonderful family vacation. Although...it was quite stressful as it was at the height of the swine flu that originated in Mexico. We almost cancelled and I am so glad we didn't. We practically had the resort to ourselves. What did you think of the Grand Palladium in comparison to Barcelo?


The Grand Palladium was our first trip south and we thought we had died and gone to heaven!!! It was beautiful and very large!! My brother and sister in law talked us into the Barcelo last year (they had gone in 2008) for our parents anniverary....Just when you thought it couldn't get any better...WOW...the Barcelo was definitely superior to the Grand Palladium (in my opinion). Beach was much nicer (and larger), the Palace rooms were unbelievable, the food was comparable but more to choose from and again, the resort is HUGE. Unfortunately, when we were there (in March) we got stuck with a bunch of spring breakers who were unbelievably rude and obnoxious to the staff and other tourists. That was unfortuate but I would definitely go back again.


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

Laurie said:


> The Grand Palladium was our first trip south and we thought we had died and gone to heaven!!! It was beautiful and very large!! My brother and sister in law talked us into the Barcelo last year (they had gone in 2008) for our parents anniverary....Just when you thought it couldn't get any better...WOW...the Barcelo was definitely superior to the Grand Palladium (in my opinion). Beach was much nicer (and larger), the Palace rooms were unbelievable, the food was comparable but more to choose from and again, the resort is HUGE. Unfortunately, when we were there (in March) we got stuck with a bunch of spring breakers who were unbelievably rude and obnoxious to the staff and other tourists. That was unfortuate but I would definitely go back again.


 
That's good to know - thanks! We also traveled in April (to Aventura) one year and I swore I would NEVER go back at that time of the year. The Spring breakers were everywhere. The lines at the airport were crazy. We had to wait 2 hours to go through customs. Back then they didn't have air-conditioning at the airport either. Luckily, Aventura is an adults-only resort so we didn't have too many. We did see one large group of guys walking around the resort looking for "chicks" and the look on their face was priceless. I think they realized they booked a resort of couples only. No single chicks for them!! 

Barcelo is a huge resort and not for everyone. I loved walking everywhere and walking off all the food and drinks! We have stayed at the Tropical and the Palace and I much prefer the Palace!! You're right - the rooms are wonderful! I also prefer the large pools. It never feels crowded there.

Anyways, have a wonderful trip. The thought of getting into a bathing suit in a few months is enough for me to get off the computer and go get on the treadmill! :uhoh:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

cola3812 said:


> That's good to know - thanks! We also traveled in April (to Aventura) one year and I swore I would NEVER go back at that time of the year. The Spring breakers were everywhere. The lines at the airport were crazy. We had to wait 2 hours to go through customs. Back then they didn't have air-conditioning at the airport either. Luckily, Aventura is an adults-only resort so we didn't have too many. We did see one large group of guys walking around the resort looking for "chicks" and the look on their face was priceless. I think they realized they booked a resort of couples only. No single chicks for them!!
> 
> Barcelo is a huge resort and not for everyone. I loved walking everywhere and walking off all the food and drinks! We have stayed at the Tropical and the Palace and I much prefer the Palace!! You're right - the rooms are wonderful! I also prefer the large pools. It never feels crowded there.
> 
> Anyways, have a wonderful trip. The thought of getting into a bathing suit in a few months is enough for me to get off the computer and go get on the treadmill! :uhoh:


 
Yes, the walking was very good....especially when you've consumed way too many Blue Hawaiians and Mango Margaritas!!! 

Enjoy your trip as well.......and yep, me to...off to spinning class shortly!!!!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm going to Naples, FL (I've never been) for 4-5 days the last week of February! I can't wait! Hopefully it will be warm... all the talk of snow flurries in Florida is scaring me!


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

MillysMom said:


> I'm going to Naples, FL (I've never been) for 4-5 days the last week of February! I can't wait! Hopefully it will be warm... all the talk of snow flurries in Florida is scaring me!


I've always wanted to go to Florida and take in those wonderful beaches. I think the threat of snow will be long gone in February (hopefully!). Be sure to report back...and enjoy!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Laurie said:


> We did snorked at Xel Ha (it was great). Last year we went to Xcaret for the day and snorkelled there.....it was awesome!! Also attended their nightly entertainment which was amazing....Also went to Tulum and did some zip lining....scary but fun!!!!
> 
> Sorry....got carried away!!!!!


Did you like Xel-Ha or Xcaret better? We only did Xel-Ha and absolutely LOVED it. This year we really want to go back there but I'm kind of thinking of doing Xcaret instead. Never thought of the zip lining, that would be fun too! 



cola3812 said:


> Good to know. We've been so happy with Barcelo that I haven't wanted to try any other resorts (I LOVE Barcelo's beach and the fact that the resort is large enough that the towel game is not played. At Aventura it was horrible). This will be a company trip (if we go) so we may extend the vacation by a week. If not, we will be going back to Barcelo in May for sure.


We went to a Barcelo last year in Punta Cana... the Barcelo Bavaro Beach. It was great... rooms needed to be upgraded but the restaurants, casino, beach, pools, activities were all fantastic. They had 4 resorts on the same complex and I loved that there was lots to explore and places you could walk to within the grounds too.

Every year we try to book a Riu but it always ends up being our 2nd choice and we have yet to try one out. Maybe next year!



MillysMom - I've only been to Florida once for a long weekend in early February a few years ago and it rained the whole time  I'm hoping that all of the cold weather is gone from there soon and that you have lots of sun and warmth!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

esSJay said:


> We were considering the Barcelo Maya Beach for this year but the lazy river at the Sirenis is what sold us on booking there


I've never understood this...I have a friend who picks the hotels she stays at based on their lazy rivers...It's just a skinny pool you float around in a circle in! We actually went to a water park once, and she stayed in the lazy river the whole time! I don't get it?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Did you like Xel-Ha or Xcaret better? We only did Xel-Ha and absolutely LOVED it. This year we really want to go back there but I'm kind of thinking of doing Xcaret instead. Never thought of the zip lining, that would be fun too!
> 
> 
> I actually preferred Xcaret...I found there was bit more to do..if you go, you should take in the show...it was really good but mind you, they probably change it up a bit. We went on the Tulum day trip with a guide....went rapelling down a cliff, snorkelled in underground caves, 3 zip lines and then had a lunch in a little mexican place...it was really an enjoyable day.
> ...


 I don't think I quite did this message right!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> I've never understood this...I have a friend who picks the hotels she stays at based on their lazy rivers...It's just a skinny pool you float around in a circle in! We actually went to a water park once, and she stayed in the lazy river the whole time! I don't get it?


This is the first lazy river resort I've gone to... I don't know what the big deal about it is either, really, it just sounds cool and I like the idea of floating around for a while and still getting somewhere (instead of staying still). haha




Laurie said:


> I don't think I quite did this message right!!


 lol something weird happened there but I figured out what you wrote


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Taking a training trip down to Alabama with the dogs in March. It's a vacation for them too!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not taking a winter vacation, but I wish I was!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I answered NO- but technically we were in Florida Dec 27- Jan 5. It was probably the worst time to get away to somewhere "warm." It was pretty chilly, wore a coat or sweatshirt everyday. However, it was a nice change from snowy Pennsylvania!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I moved from the suburbs of Chicago to warm an' sunny Baton Rouge, Louisiana! But it's a permanent move, not a vacation. Nevertheless, right now it feels like a vacation, especially when I talk to people at home who tell me it's cold outside and I get to say, "Well, it's 60 degrees here and I'm sitting outside in a t-shirt! :" We'll see who's laughing though when it's a million degrees here, humid, and swamped with mosquitoes.


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

I just finished booking our 10 day vacation in Ka'anapali Hawaii. We were going to head to Mexico to the Maya Riviera but a friend gave us his timeshare at a steal. We have never been on a real vacation before or a honeymoon yet. It is also my wife's dream vacation so what better time. March 28th to April 7th, rainy season should just be getting over. Two beautiful golf courses within five minutes of the hotel. Can't wait.arty:


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Nope, not this year. Can't afford it. It's funny, hubby PROMISED me to take me back to Hawaii for our 10 year Anniversary. Hahaha.... Like that is ever going to happen. It's our 10 year this coming August.

We usually take a family vacation with the kids every year. There is this place called Kamp Dels that we want to take the kids to this coming summer. It is a huge campground and there is horseback riding for them. I'd like hubby to take them on the horses a few times.


----------

